# 226 Elite



## Smokey (May 10, 2007)

Just got mine last week, went to the range and really was impressed. I have 4 other Sigs, been using them since '91 and this is without a doubt the best.

Anyway, I forgot to check the grip screws before I shot and lost one. I love the wood grips as they fit my hand perfectly. I tried some old grip screws and it seems the head is too large. Got a new one and that doesn't fit either. The Sig site says nothing more than 226 grip screws which lead me to suspect they are not for the wood grips. 

Does anyone know where I can get the proper screw? I'll check with sig next week but they are notoriously hard to contact.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's like trying to find a needle in the hay stack. Try going to some of the local gunsmiths and maybe you might luck out.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

If you post that question on the Sigforum, I'll bet you'll get an answer fast.


----------

